# WD-40 als Kettenöl?



## cusha (13. März 2005)

Hallo,
 mein kettenöl ist leider alle und ich hatte gerade meine kette im spiritusbad gereiningt. hab hier wd-40 rumstehen. ist das auch dafür zu benutzen, vielleicht als zwischenlösung für ein, zwei tage, oder eignet sich das überhaupt nicht?


----------



## lelebebbel (13. März 2005)

als zwischenlösung geht das schon. es wäscht halt alle anderen schmierstoffe weg und verflüchtigt sich auch nach 50km vollständig, aber es schmiert, irgendwie.

ich verwende das bei schneematsch an der stadtschlampe als schnelle (und schmutzige) lösung, um nach der fahrt das salzwasser aus der kette zu verdrängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (13. März 2005)

also ich halte wd40 auch nicht für besonders geeignet. als zwischenlösung ist das ok, ansonsten find ich das aber zu flüssig und irgendwie so...hmm. weiß auch nicht...... also ich nehms nicht. kann lelebebbel nur zustimmen.

J:H


----------



## cusha (13. März 2005)

ging auch nur darum, weil heute sonntag ist und ich mir keins kaufen kann. aber das mit der ausfahrt hab ich heute sowieso gelassen, schxxxx faulheit.


----------



## Airborne (13. März 2005)

Das spiritusbad war auch nicht die knalleridee - so wäscht man höchstens das Schmiermittel aus den Gelenken. Bitte in Öl einlegen und dann abtropfen lassen (motoröl funzt auch gut).

WD40 ist nciht druckbeständig und würde garnicht funzen.

Torsten


----------



## trekkinger (13. März 2005)

Airborne schrieb:
			
		

> (motoröl funzt auch gut).


Ich würde eher mal 1-2 mal die Kette garnicht schmieren. 
Arme Umwelt! 


(1 min. später)

Das Caramba von mir ist auch nicht gerade besser (Nein, nehme es nicht für die Kette). Muss ich mir selbst an die Nase fassen und in Zukunft mehr auf biologische Verträglichkeit achten. *selbstaufdiefingerhau*


----------



## Weirdo (13. März 2005)

Welches Kettelöl verwendet ihr denn so? Habe bisher in Ermangelung eines vernünftigen Kettenöls auch immer WD40 verwendet... das Kettenspray fürs Motorrad scheint mir auch nicht besonders geeignet fürs Bike... Welches Öl könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## derüberlegte (13. März 2005)

Ich benutze Finishline Cross Country(wet) im Winter und Finishline Teflon(x-tra-dry) im Sommer


----------



## Airborne (13. März 2005)

Pedros Ice Wax - Wachsbasierend. muß man öfter nachschmieren, dafür bleibt der Antrieb sauber!

Torsten


----------



## alöx (13. März 2005)

Ich benutze seit 2 Jahren nun das Pedros Extra Dry Chain Lube und bin mehr als zufrieden!

bekommste hier


----------



## zak0r (14. März 2005)

derüberlegte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze Finishline Cross Country(wet) im Winter und Finishline Teflon(x-tra-dry) im Sommer




da kann ich nur zustimmen, das cross country(wet) ist das ultimative zeug für ketten, nutze es auch im sommer weil wirklich trocken ist es ja nie.
es schlägt die ganzen pedros sachen um längen, vorallem wenn es geschüttelt als schaum aufgetragen wird und sich dann durch die drehung einzieht.

zu wd-40: wd40 enthält KEINE schmierstoffe, was auch sinn macht da WD-40 ein kriechöl ist welches reinigen soll und andere stoffe verdrängen um dann rückstandsfrei zu verdunsten. ein weiteres problem mit wd40 ist das es bei dauerhafter applikation weichmacher aus kunststoffen schwemmt und sie so mittelfristig zerstört.

wer ein hoch kriechfähiges feinöl mit schmierstoffen möchte welches zudem dichtungen nicht angreift der möge bitte das einzig wahre brunox nehmen.

edit:

zusätzlich sei noch gesagt das es einer kette eher schadet wenn sie gereinigt wird. sinn macht es nur sie oberflächlich mechanisch zu reinigen um v.a. abrieb durch festgesetzten dreck an schaltwerksröllchen zu verhindern. chemische reinigungen und kettenputzgeräte schaden eher der kette, finden aber absatz weil es im ersten moment "logisch" erscheint das dies für die kette besser sei.
tatsächlich ist eine anständig behandelte kette (originalfettpackung+danach vor jeder ausfahrt z.b. cross country wet) wesentlich langlebiger, da sie an ihren schwer belasteten stellen immer schmierstoff hatte welcher einkriechen von dreck etc verhindert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (14. März 2005)

@ zak0r
Interessanter Beitrag, in der Art habe ich hier noch keine Erklärung gefunden.

@ all
Auch ich überlege, mir so ein Kettenreinigungsgerät zu kaufen, es allerdings mit Dieselöl/Heizöl zu betreiben, weil das meist billiger als herkömmliches Motoröl und weniger zähflüssig ist. (In der "Bike" hat mal  irgendein Rennteam-Schrauber zu Diesel geraten).
So dürfte doch eigentlich der Sand/Staub/Abrieb ausgespült werden, während der Ölfilm selbst erhalten bleibt. Anschließend nochmal ein paar Tropfen MTB-Graphitöl und alles ist gut...

Was haltet Ihr von der Kombi?


----------



## SirTrailALot (14. März 2005)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> Auch ich überlege, mir so ein Kettenreinigungsgerät zu kaufen, es allerdings mit Dieselöl/Heizöl zu betreiben, weil das meist billiger als herkömmliches Motoröl und weniger zähflüssig ist. (In der "Bike" hat mal  irgendein Rennteam-Schrauber zu Diesel geraten).
> So dürfte doch eigentlich der Sand/Staub/Abrieb ausgespült werden, während der Ölfilm selbst erhalten bleibt. Anschließend nochmal ein paar Tropfen MTB-Graphitöl und alles ist gut...
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von der Kombi?



Diesel ist sehr gut zum reinigen, hat nur den Nachteil, dass es stinkt und wenn Du das Zeugs in die Finger bekommst, geht der Geruch schlecht wieder raus. Also am besten Handschuhe tragen.

Ob der Ölfilm erhatlen bleibt kann ich nicht beurteilen, könnte mir aber vorstellen das dieser vom Diesel gelöst wird, aber Diesel wiederum Schmiereigenschaften hat.
Aber nur eine Mutmassung!

Zum Thema WD-40, das bissl Kraft was da auf den Kette kommt ist für so einen Schmierstoff wie WD-40 ein Witz. Ich denke das wohl keiner Kraft aufbauen kann das der Schmierfilm abreist. Wenn man sein Bike pflegt wie die Profis, und nach jeder Ausfahrt die Kette schön einsrpüht und vor der Fahrt mit einem Lapen trockenreibt, kann man alles nehmen.

Da ich aber zu der faulen Sorte gehöre und mein Bike nur vor der Fahrt einsrpühe, greife ich zu Pedros Dry. Habe auch schon Wachs genommen, was gar nicht mal schlecht war, aber wie schon einer geschrieben hat, ist es schnell wieder ab.


----------



## pantere (14. März 2005)

Ich benutze WD-40 seit Jahren als Kettenöl und bin damit sehr zufrieden   

Es gab da auch mal einen Test in einer Bike-Zeitschrift und da wurde- neben anderen wahnwitzig teuren Spezialmittelchen (Oil of Rohloff, etc)- WD-40 getestet und für sehr gut befunden!

Und das bei minimalen Kosten  

Nebenbei: Allerbeste Reinigungswirkung hat der sog. Biodiesel und der Dreck sedimentiert schön ab. Kann man sehr gut öfter verwenden


----------



## raymund (14. März 2005)

Ich benutze zur Reinigung der Kette das Kettenreinigungsgerät von Rose (mit seitlichen Bürsten), das allerdings trocken, um die Verkrustungen abzubürsten.
Um die Salz-Rost-Pampe runterzu kriegen habe ich es in Erwägung gezogen das Reinigungsgerät mit Maschinenöl (Nähmaschinenöl) zu füllen. Das Zeug kostet unter 5,- /l .
Vorteil wäre, daß kaum riecht, immer noch schmiert, nicht verharzt, aber dennoch dünnflüssig genug zum Reinigen ist.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Mr. manu (14. März 2005)

Also ich benutze Hanseline MTB-Öl  -graphitiert-
Das ist ein Spezialöl für Mountain-Bikes zur Schmierung von Kette,Schaltung,Bowdenzügen, etc.
Es hat Notlaufschmiereigenschaften durch das Graphit, wenn der 
Ölfilm bereits Abgewaschen ist.
Ich glaub 125ml kosten rund 2.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit, außerdem stimmt hier dass Preisleistungsverhältnis, und nicht so wie bei so sau teurem Schnickschnacköl!
Also Probierts einfach mal aus


----------



## FeierFox (14. März 2005)

Das Hanseline hab ich auch, allerdings ist es ziemlich nass und zieht Staub, dafür kostet es nix. 

Das Beste bei Schnee oder Regen ist FinishLine CC ÖL, das hält und hält und hält...

Wenns trocken ist dann ist Pedros IceWax ungeschlagen, FinishLine Teflon Öl ist aber auch ganz brauchbar. 

J:H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netbiker (14. März 2005)

Das Eurotech MTO 300 (auch unter Neoval Oil bekannt) bzw. für die Kette empfehlenswertere HTF-Fett ist mein Tipp.


----------



## Der Stefan (14. März 2005)

WD-40 passt imho schon. Halt vor jeder Fahrt dünn und gleichmäßig aufsprühen, und mit nem Lappen überschüssiges Öl wieder abwischen. 
Nach der Fahrt im Trockenen kurz mit dem Lappen abwischen (der Schmutz geht durch das WD-40 super ab), bzw. nach der Fahrt im Nassen Schmutz abwischen und gleich wieder einsprühen (Dann natürlich VOR der nächsten fahrt nicht mehr extra einsprühen...).

Also ich machs schon immer so und meine Ketten haben durchaus normale Standzeiten, sind aber immer schön sauber. 

Das ganze Thema ist m.E. eigentlich eine Glaubensfrage wie die Reifenwahl....

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## downhillschrott (14. März 2005)

Zum Reinigen: Biodiesel, oder normalen Diesel. Sollte man aber Handschuhe anziehen. Am besten Kette und Zahnkranz abmontieren, einlegen und mit einer Zahnbürste waschen. Am Rad geht das natürlich auch. Dann mit einem Tuch möglichst gut trockenreiben.

Fetten: Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Am billigsten ist wohl ein Castrol Wälzlagerfett auf Rapsölbasis und mit billigen Motoröl im Verhältnis 3:1 bis 3:2 abmischen. Das mit einer Zanhnbürste auftragen und mit einem eingefetteten Tuch die Kette durch das Tuch laufen lassen. Nachher mit einem sauberen Tuch die Kette abwischen und nochmals druchlaufen lassen. Möglichst alles überschüssige Schmiermittel abwischen. Es bleibt ein dünner Schmierfilem zurück, und die Rollen sollten innen möglichst gut gefüllt sein. Außen sollte möglichst wenig Fett dran sein, um Dreck wenig Haftmöglichkeit zu bieten.

Theoretisch müßte auch Biodiesel (natürlich weniger) zum Verdünnen gehen. Habe ich aber noch nie ausprobiert.

WD-40 oder MoS2 geht auch ist aber häufiger zu erneuern. Hält imho nicht lange genug.


----------



## Dusty (15. März 2005)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze zur Reinigung der Kette das Kettenreinigungsgerät von Rose (mit seitlichen Bürsten), das allerdings trocken, um die Verkrustungen abzubürsten.
> Um die Salz-Rost-Pampe runterzu kriegen habe ich es in Erwägung gezogen das Reinigungsgerät mit Maschinenöl (Nähmaschinenöl) zu füllen. Das Zeug kostet unter 5,- ?/l .
> Vorteil wäre, daß kaum riecht, immer noch schmiert, nicht verharzt, aber dennoch dünnflüssig genug zum Reinigen ist.




Genau. Das Ding von Rose ist zwar recht teuer, jedoch bekommt man dafür Ersatzteile, falls mal die Bürsten am A.... sind.

Ganz hervorragend als Reiniger ist Petroleum oder Lampenöl aus´m Baumarkt für etwa 1-2 Euro/l.


Gruß, 

Dusty


----------



## [email protected]!t (15. März 2005)

was habt ihr alle eigentlich für ein schmierdrang... ?

ich öle meine ketten einmal im monat mit billig biokettenöl.

bisher hatte ich keine probleme, hauptsache sie rosten nicht


----------



## Netbiker (15. März 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> was habt ihr alle eigentlich für ein schmierdrang... ?
> 
> ich öle meine ketten einmal im monat mit billig biokettenöl.
> 
> bisher hatte ich keine probleme, hauptsache sie rosten nicht


Scheinbar fährst auch nix!


----------



## SirTrailALot (15. März 2005)

Netbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar fährst auch nix!


Hast Du es auch schon ausporbiert?
Sehr konstruktive Äusserung. Respekt!


----------



## Danimal (15. März 2005)

Tach zusammen!

Ich benutze WD40 eigentlich nur, wenns schnell gehen muss, oder zum Reinigen der Kette. Das Zeug ist so dünnflüssig, dass es nicht lange an der Kette bleibt. In dieser kurzen Zeit funktioniert es aber ganz gut ;-)
Die kleinen WD40-Sprühdosen kann man gut als Allround-Anti-Quietsch mit auf Touren nehmen... der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist das Zeug aber definitiv nicht... erst recht nicht für die Kette.

Ich verwende seit einiger Zeit ein Wachs-basiertes Schmiermittel von White Lightning und bin sehr zufrieden! Die Kette ist immer blitzblank, quietscht nicht und schaltet sich super.
Bei dem Zeug muss man allerdings ein paar Regeln beachten:

1. Kette entfetten. Ich mache das mit Kettenreiniger und Pinsel, danach mit Lappen ordentlich abwischen und Kette komplett trocknen lassen.
2. Wachsflasche GUT SCHÜTTELN! Danach grosszügig auftragen. Das Zeug ist dünnflüssig genug, um auch in die Zwischenräume zu gelangen. Danach ne Weile bei Zimmertemperatur trocknen lassen....

Das Entfetten ist nur beim ersten Mal nötig! Den Dreck kann man von der gewachsten Kette einfach mit Wasser abspülen. Alle paar Ausfahrten wachse ich die Kette etwas nach.

Fazit: Ausser dem anfänglichen Entfettungs-Aufwand finde ich die Wachslösung spitze! Wer keinen Bock aufs Entfetten hat, kann die Kette eventuell nur von aussen mit einem Lappen und Alkohol entfetten, so dass die Grundschmierung erhalten bleibt... das habe ich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert.

Happy trails,

Dan


----------



## Netbiker (15. März 2005)

Der Grund, warum WD-40 net lange an der Kette bleibt, ist nicht, weil es dünnflüssig ist, sondern weil es schlichtweg verdampft. 
Kann jeder mal ausprobieren: einen Sprüher auf einen Karton, nach einiger Zeit ist fast nix mehr zu sehen. 
Oder beim Bremsgriff montieren: reinspritzen um den Bremsgriff aufzuziehen, nach ~20' ist alles fix.


----------



## Wonko (15. März 2005)

SirTrailALot schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema WD-40, das bissl Kraft was da auf den Kette kommt ist für so einen Schmierstoff wie WD-40 ein Witz. Ich denke das wohl keiner Kraft aufbauen kann das der Schmierfilm abreist.



Falsch gedacht. Rechne doch einfach mal nach, bevor Du so etwas behauptest. Ich habe Dir mal eine ToDo-Liste geschrieben:

1. Kraft im Kettentrum überschlägig ausrechnen
2. Recherchieren, wie das Innere eines Kettengliedes aussieht und wie groß ungefähr die Fläche ist, über die die Kraft übertragen wird
3. Flächenpressung ausrechnen
4. Recherchieren, welche Schmierstoffe bis zu welcher Flächenpressung verlässlich schmieren.
5. Fundierten und qualifizierten Beitrag veröffentlichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (16. März 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> was habt ihr alle eigentlich für ein schmierdrang... ?
> 
> ich öle meine ketten einmal im monat mit billig biokettenöl.
> 
> bisher hatte ich keine probleme, hauptsache sie rosten nicht



Meine Erfahrung mit Bio-Öl war bisher:

- zieht Dreck magisch an
- wird ranzig, und bildet zuerst eine Kaugummi-Schleifpaste ...
- und später einen Klarlack ähnliche Film (inkl. Staubpartikel) - welcher kaum zu entfernen ist


----------



## SirTrailALot (16. März 2005)

Wonko schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch gedacht. Rechne doch einfach mal nach, bevor Du so etwas behauptest. Ich habe Dir mal eine ToDo-Liste geschrieben:
> 
> 1. Kraft im Kettentrum überschlägig ausrechnen
> 2. Recherchieren, wie das Innere eines Kettengliedes aussieht und wie groß ungefähr die Fläche ist, über die die Kraft übertragen wird
> ...



Hör auf Politik zu machen und leg mal die Formel vor nach welcher Du Deine Fächenpressung berechnet hast. Dein Beitrag soll ja fundiert und qualifiziert sein und willst doch sicherlich nicht irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum stellen. Oder?

Würde mich aber auch mal ernsthaft Interresieren welche Kraft nun wirklich auf die Kettenglieder wirkt.

Meine Erfahrung mit WD-40(auch wenns keinen interresiert)

Bin Motorrad gefahren und hatte nach 30000km immer noch die gleiche Kette drauf. Und rate mal, immer WD-40. Auch wenn die Kette eines Mountainbikes weniger Fläche hat, kann ich wohl mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, das die N pro mm² bei der Mopped-Kette um einiges höher sind.
Zu dem, wird es in vielen Motorradfohren angepriesen, was nicht automatisch bedeutet das WD-40 gut ist. Ist halt auch nur ein Forum.

Kann meine Behauptung nicht untermauern und will es auch nicht, aber ich denke hier hat die Werbung wieder volle Arbeit getan.

WD-40 zieht meiner Meinung nach Dreck an, weshalb ich dieses Pedros Zeugs nehme(bin mir da aber auch nicht so sicher ob es so viel besser ist). Wenn ich nach dem Fahren meine Kette einspühe und vor der Fahrt trockenwische, hätte ich diese Probleme mit WD-40 bestimmt auch nicht.

Ich werd aber in jedem Fall mal die Biokettenöl Variante von [email protected]!t austesten und nicht alles als gelogen hinstellen.


----------



## ritzelflitzer (17. März 2005)

SirTrailALot schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Meine Erfahrung mit WD-40(auch wenns keinen interresiert)
> 
> Bin Motorrad gefahren und hatte nach 30000km immer noch die gleiche Kette drauf. Und rate mal, immer WD-40. ....


Ich unterstelle dir mal, dass du ein Schönwetterfahrer und Langsamfahrer auf dem Motorrad warst. Und du hattest einen Fabrikvorrat an WD-40 und deine Kette alle 100km geschmiert. Oder du bist schwerhörig und hast das Rasseln der Kette (egal ob Motorrad oder Fahrrad) überhört.  

Meine Erfahrung (ich hatte auch auf WD-40 geschwört) zum Saubermachen perfekt, zur Vorschmierung (Wasserverdrängung) bestens geeignet, aber auf die Kette gehört danach ein ordentlicher Ölfilm. 

Früher hatte ich nur mit WD-40 "geschmiert", aber gerade bei Trockenheit hat mich nach 50km das beginnende Kettengerassel extrem genervt.

Ritzelflitzer


----------



## SirTrailALot (17. März 2005)

ritzelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich unterstelle dir mal, dass du ein Schönwetterfahrer und Langsamfahrer auf dem Motorrad warst. Und du hattest einen Fabrikvorrat an WD-40 und deine Kette alle 100km geschmiert. Oder du bist schwerhörig und hast das Rasseln der Kette (egal ob Motorrad oder Fahrrad) überhört.



Gut aufgepasst, hatte ganz vergessen das WD-40 Wasserlöslich ist.   
Vor allem da ich kein Auto hatte


----------



## BiermannFreund (19. März 2005)

Elkalub FLC 1010

Für kleine Antriebsketten; sehr hoch belastbar; relativ unempfindlich gegen Staubansatz

Die Bauart von Ketten stellt folgende Anforderung an den Schmierstoff:
- 	  	er muß gut in die Kette eindringen
- 	  	die zu schmierenden Stellen müssen gut benetzt werden
- 	  	der Schmierstoff muß einen guten Verschleißschutz bieten
- 	  	er muß vor Korrosion schützen

http://www.chemietechnik.com

Was an den ketten von Druckmaschinen funzt, kann an Fahrradketten ja nicht nicht funktionieren 

die Dose gibts für um die 12


----------



## Netbiker (19. März 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> Elkalub FLC 1010
> 
> Für kleine Antriebsketten; sehr hoch belastbar; relativ unempfindlich gegen Staubansatz
> 
> ...


Das Eurotech HTF-Fett bzw. das MTO 300 (auch unter Neoval Oil bekannt) sind hier absolut vergleichbar, die Dose mit 400ml kostet um die 20.

Es gibt zwar noch andere Fette von dieser Firma, habe aber mit diesen beiden die beste Erfahrung im Radbereich gemacht.


----------



## BiermannFreund (19. März 2005)

Das MTO 300 kennich auch ausm Flugzeugbau, das ist auch net ohne 
nur hab ich halt das Euka für umsonst bekommen *G*
Steht in der Druckerei halt öfter mal ne Dose unbeaufsichtigt rum 

Wie gesagt, in der Industrie gibt es massig gute Ketten-Sprays, sind halt alle nur net bilig, aber dafür professionell und ihr Geld durchaus wert


----------



## Haferstroh (28. März 2005)

Ich

-nehme kein WD-40 zur Kettenschmierung, da es eine ekligen schwarzen Film über alle Antriebskomponenten legt.
-nehme nur Billigketten wie die Sram PC 59 für 15 Euro das Stück, wechsle sie allerdings häufig. Billigketten verrichten ihren Dienst genauso. Wozu teure XTR-Ketten da sind, weiß wohl nur das Finanzmanagement von Shimano in Japan.
-ziehe die Kette nach jeder Fahrt lange und kräftig durch Rückwärtsdrehen der Kurbel durch einen leicht mit WD-40 benetzten Lappen. Dann kommt ein dünner Film Wet Lube drauf, verteile ihn wieder durch ausgiebiges Rückwärtskurbeln, nehme einen trockenen Lappen und wische das überschüssige Kettenöl ab.


----------



## kiddykorn (29. März 2005)

Guten Morgen,
also WD40 ist wirklich nur ein Notlöser wenn nichts anderes zur Hand ist  :

Und "günstig" ist es auch nicht. Ihr müsst euch mal das Techn. Merkblatt von WD40 anschauen und mal nachlesen wie hoch der Treibgasanteil ist(ca78% d.h. 22% Wirkstoff!?!), also wenn WD40 dann in loser Form, Ok dann ist es auch nicht mehr so handlich  .

Ich selber arbeite in einer Firma die selbst Technische-Sprays herstellt und habe daher die Möglichkeit alle Sachen auszuprobieren  und bis jetzt bin ich bei reinem Teflon-Spray(trocken/Sommer) und Teflon-Multi-Spray(Nass/Winter) geblieben und zum Reinigen einfach etwas die Kette mit Teflon Multi Spray einsprühen ein paar Umdrehungen durchlaufen lassen und dann mit einem trockenen Tuch die Kette reinigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

